# bushy background plants low tech



## rafini (Oct 25, 2015)

I am looking for some suggestions from the experts jere for a 20g aquarium that has floating hornwort at a majority of the surface.
I currently have several swords that are doing well.

The lights are quite intense and were killing my anubias and java fern which is why I got the hornwort.
Currently the anubias is in my 120g and growing like a weed, since I added the hornwort for shade my swords are doing better too.
I`m looking for something I can put at the back of the aquarium that will be bushy and thick but grow well in the same conditions that swords like.
I am not looking for anything tall and thin, preferably full bodied and medium height.

Thanks!


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Blyxa japonica.


----------



## rafini (Oct 25, 2015)

how common is that? not sure if I've seen it. 
|Maybe I just haven't been looking for it.
looks good though! thanks


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

I agree with the B. Japonica. It's tough to beat for bushyness low/mid height. Co2 is important though.


----------



## rafini (Oct 25, 2015)

So it won`t do good in a low tech setup? 
I don't use Co2 sorryt
I want something that doesnt need Co2 to do well


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Here is a longish thread of mine but with a lot of pictures of Blyxa in a low tech, no co2 tank. The larger tank in the thread is high tech, also with Blyxa.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/1...low-cube-riparium-bunch-fibs-honest-lies.html

Bump: another low tech 5g tank with innert substrate. The pictures of Blyxa just planted and 1 month later.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/2...x-12-x-12-not-cube-1-month-update-w-pics.html

You can probably tell that I am a big fan of this stem plant.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

I grew it also in a small nano without co2. I also grew HC but I still would recommend co2. 










It will struggle in a lot of setups without it. In my small nano, I forced a lot of light over it and it was planted heavy with aquasoil as OVT did in his setup.

Generally speaking co2 is IMPORTANT because it not only increases success when using less light, it also grows fuller.


----------



## dkraft12 (Sep 26, 2016)

Crypt Wendtii or other crypt varieties. I'm sure theres many that fit the bill.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

@houseofcards beatiful tanks, Sir.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks @OVT


----------



## rafini (Oct 25, 2015)

Wow thanks for the suggestions guys!
you know its kinda funny, I've lurked both of those thread before in the past. I'm always looking at paludariums and interesting low tech builds.

So Blyxa is a possibility as are some nice bushy crypts.
how about, anacharis, hygro and water wisteria?

My lights are actually pretty intense, one of the reasons I got the hornwort was to improve the conditions for my lower light plants


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

What lights do you have?


----------



## rafini (Oct 25, 2015)

its a 20gal high 24" long, 
24" Fluval luminaire w/ x2 18000K 24w HO T5 (900 lumens / 122 LUX)

Not sure how thats considered but I think low-medium, I have the tank on a timer where I`ve fine tuned it so my plants do good and I don't get algae.


----------



## MissCris (Mar 7, 2016)

Hygro is great at being bushy, but it needs frequent pruning. I have both "temple" and h. pinnadifida, and used to have "wisteria". All do well low tech, so if you don't mind pruning they would do fine.


----------



## GrampsGrunge (Jun 18, 2012)

Rotala Rotundifolia will work great. It is adaptable from medium-low to nearly high light and will bush out with new stems when trimmed. so you can have a tank with literally forests of the stuff.

Best beginner plant ever, my first experience with really good growth in a planted tank was with R. Rotundiflia, to the point I was bringing half gallon baggies of the stuff every other month at our aquarium club raffles.

Bump:


MissCris said:


> Hygro is great at being bushy, but it needs frequent pruning. I have both "temple" and h. pinnadifida, and used to have "wisteria". All do well low tech, so if you don't mind pruning they would do fine.


Too bad that Hygro Polysperma is now banned, as it was one of the best beginner's stem plants for medium light, low CO2 tanks.


----------



## utilities21 (Oct 25, 2017)

rafini said:


> I am looking for some suggestions from the experts jere for a 20g aquarium that has floating hornwort at a majority of the surface.
> 
> I currently have several swords that are doing well.
> 
> ...




How about Bacopa caloliniana . Several stems planted close together would make a medium height bushy growth. It’s medium light / no Co2 hardy plant 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chlorophile (Aug 2, 2011)

I've had rotala rotundifolia do well in low-tech , also baby tears or Pearl weed both get quite pushy and beautiful in a low-tech tank


----------



## sevendust111 (Jul 15, 2014)

I personally wouldn't do blyxa in a non co2 tank. I tried it in my medium-low light low tech grow out tank and it didn't do well. I find that it really likes co2 in lower light conditions. It's like the perfect plant for a medium to medium low light tank with co2. It really hates being uprooted and replanted though in my experience.


----------



## Newlinta (Dec 31, 2017)

Hygrophila polysperma is a good option(as long as it doesn’t have to be transported across state lines). Bacopa Colorata is a nice “bushy” plant in my low/med light low tech tank. The tips get a nice pink/peach hue.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Newlinta said:


> Hygrophila polysperma is a good option(as long as it doesn’t have to be transported across state lines). Bacopa Colorata is a nice “bushy” plant in my low/med light low tech tank. The tips get a nice pink/peach hue.


H. Polysperma is on the Federal Noxious Weed List. I don't think it matters whether it's going across state lines. Also it grows too fast (reason for it being banned) so it would not make it a good choice anyway, constant pruning.


----------

